# stupid iPod question.



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I have a "new" iPod classic (that I have learned to only _almost_ hate)

I want a connector to run audio out of the dock connector. Ebay has TONS of a/v ones for the iPod photo etc which I know will not work for video on mine but are the audio pin-outs the same across the line-up?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Might wanna look into this. I haven't read the thread closely so I don't know if you need to be concerned with this for sure.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=664573


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Might wanna look into this. I haven't read the thread closely so I don't know if you need to be concerned with this for sure.
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=664573


Yeah, i know I'm shot for vid, but it's for the car, and yes the iPod classic is rather buggy, my iRiver performs MUCH better  I'm a bit disappointed to say the least. The audio will actually go to skipping and there are LOUD odd intermittent noise bursts.

Thanks for the info! I'll order one, they are uber cheap.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Not to threadjack Chad, but is there a preferable model of Ipod or mp3 player for in car use? I totally forgot my Sony CDX-710GT has an aux input and am sick of burned CDs....


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Autiophile said:


> That's not buggy, that's defective. I have several iPods and have never had to deal with that ********.


Is repair a *****? Should I send it in? File playback is perfect on the computer, the iRiver, and CD's in the Alpine. The iPod is glitching BAD and after all the resets, making sure the sync is perfect, and all! I have used a bunch of them for playback and this is the first I have *owned*, I THOUGHT I was doing something wrong but there is no ****ing way.....

I have to reset the damn thing at least twice a week.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Autiophile said:


> How long have you had it? I wouldn't accept anything but a replacement personally.
> 
> I have a 3rd gen, 4th gen, 5th gen, shuffle, and two iphones and I have never experienced any loud noises and only experienced glitchy playback once and it was limited to a specific track. Sometimes my 4th gen will take a few seconds to boot up if it's been sitting for weeks, but even then I don't have to do a reset.
> 
> I prefer to drive to an apple store and ***** at someone in person rather than send things in, but that is just me and I've not had to drive more than a couple hours. I have no experience sending anything in for warranty fixes so I can't really comment on their turnaround. Repair is not easy for a first timer from what I understand.



I purchased it from the University Apple Store. And the files going in, albeit MP3 as opposed to the "Apple Special" are as clean as a bean. It ain't right and other Classic user's are complaining of the same. 

I was so stoked to have it, but, between the horrendous iTunes ******** and the terrible audio quality of the unit I feel as I have been duped a bit.

I DON'T TRUST IT ON THE ROAD, The iRiver goes with me


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

chad said:


> I purchased it from the University Apple Store. And the files going in, albeit MP3 as opposed to the "Apple Special" are as clean as a bean. It ain't right and other Classic user's are complaining of the same.
> 
> I was so stoked to have it, but, between the horrendous iTunes ******** and the terrible audio quality of the unit I feel as I have been duped a bit.
> 
> I DON'T TRUST IT ON THE ROAD, The iRiver goes with me


Perhaps you can get an older-model iPod? The majority of iPods, up through the video model, used high-quality Wolfson DACs. 





niceguy said:


> Not to threadjack Chad, but is there a preferable model of Ipod or mp3 player for in car use? I totally forgot my Sony CDX-710GT has an aux input and am sick of burned CDs....


I just today bought a used Cowon iAudio U7. It is incredibly excellent - better sound quality, even with 192kb/s Mp3s, than my (admittedly not terrific) Denon CD player. Furthermore, it will drive almost any headphones - including my wacky DT770 hybrids and K240s - without an outboard amp. 

I've been told that most of the Cowon lineup is as good if not better than the U7 - check out head-fi.org for further info.


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

chad said:


> Is repair a *****? Should I send it in? File playback is perfect on the computer, the iRiver, and CD's in the Alpine. The iPod is glitching BAD and after all the resets, making sure the sync is perfect, and all! I have used a bunch of them for playback and this is the first I have *owned*, I THOUGHT I was doing something wrong but there is no ****ing way.....
> 
> I have to reset the damn thing at least twice a week.


That's really sad to hear. I was half looking forward to my 60GB 5.0G iPod dying so I could step up to a 160GB Classic and finally carry my entire collection (albeit in AAC160 rather than Lossless like at home) with me. But none of my iPods (first-gen shuffle, 4G 40GB, 5G 60GB) have acted as you describe, except when the HDD on my 4G started dying after me running with it for a year. And while that's primarily AAC, anything I encoded before my first iPod is in VBR MP3. 

And I'm fairly sure you know how to operate a simple iPod!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

DS-21 said:


> That's really sad to hear. I was half looking forward to my 60GB 5.0G iPod dying so I could step up to a 160GB Classic and finally carry my entire collection (albeit in AAC160 rather than Lossless like at home) with me. But none of my iPods (first-gen shuffle, 4G 40GB, 5G 60GB) have acted as you describe, except when the HDD on my 4G started dying after me running with it for a year. And while that's primarily AAC, anything I encoded before my first iPod is in VBR MP3.
> 
> And I'm fairly sure you know how to operate a simple iPod!


I bought it to hold all my music too, I have a 20G iRiver that works fine, I just outgrew it. It's a sexay unit, very thin for it's capacity, feels good, looks great I was so excited to get it but was rather dissapointed with it's performance, starting with iTunes. I'd hang tight if I were you, at least till they figure out some of the bugs, many I bet are software based.


----------

